# gold filled %



## sail4too2003 (Dec 31, 2010)

I've ran the numbers on this stuff and it seems that eye glass frames sell on ebay for far more than they should. Can someone (gold) fill me in?


----------



## Oz (Dec 31, 2010)

Its rather simple actually. The membership here is better informed as to the gold content of items than most EBayers are. Many here actually sell gold scrap on EBay instead of refine it, because typically someone will step to the plate and pay more than the gold content is worth. Too many think they will get rich quick, yet try without a decent education in the field they choose.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 31, 2010)

As Oz said... 99% of buyers on ebay are simply misinformed.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 31, 2010)

A simple GF Calculator will help keep folks out of trouble :lol:


----------



## Oz (Jan 1, 2011)

I am astounded sometimes that considering the fact that most people have come to this forum because they have found other places unreliable, that outside sourced spread sheet calculators are so often given as a reference. 

I am no techno whiz but make my own spread sheet calculators based on facts I personally have obtained. There is no chance that I would consider someone elses calculations (especially hidden behind a GUI interface) in a buying decision. Any schmo can put something on the internet as fact and many of these I have seen are put up by those that may have their own hidden motives for extra profit.

I have not tested the spread sheet presented here and it “may” be accurate. I am just saying that the precious metals industry is full of disinformation and even an honest man can make a mistake writing a spread sheet, trust your own work.

I am sorry if this comes across as a rant, but how many here would buy from some stranger a lot of scrap based on what they say the gold yield is? Trusting a strangers spread sheet is no different.

Oh, I forgot to mention, how does a spread sheet calculator tell you what percentage of the gold fill is still left on the piece in question if it is not brand new from the factory?


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 1, 2011)

sail4too2003 said:


> I've ran the numbers on this stuff and it seems that eye glass frames sell on ebay for far more than they should. Can someone (gold) fill me in?


The others have covered it pretty well, but one thing many don't consider is that the percentage of gold on frames is based on ONLY the portion that is gold filled, not the entire frame. Depending on how they were made, hinges often have no value--nor do the temple pieces, and the screws are generally valueless. Again, that's for the average pair---there's always exceptions to the rule---such as the select pairs that have a karat gold bridge. They weren't plentiful, but they did exist. 

The worst feature of gold filled is that any wear that is experienced comes at the expense of lost values. Gold filled watches are a good example. It's not uncommon to find enough wear that surface gold is long gone, so the value is greatly diminished. 

I had a policy when I refined when it came to gold filled. I bought it cheap, or I walked. I rarely paid more than 25¢ for a pair of 1/10-12KGF glasses, and purchased huge numbers as cheaply as 10¢. I wanted a bargain, or I wasn't interested. Buyers, today, likely don't have that option. 

Worked for me!

Harold


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 1, 2011)

Oz

I can understand your concerns and agree that one should calculate by himself, that's exactly what i did and decided to share it with the community.
I built this script myself and I've double checked the results to see that they are correct.

*Unlike other calculators, you can view the entire equation via the source code*, this is not a calculator that returns answers from the server. you may want to check that before accusing me for having hidden motives, let alone the fact that i do not offer to buy or sell anything on my website.

Like all calculators, this one is showing results based on *perfect conditions*, there's no way that i can add the "wear" factor into account, only the user can estimate based on perfect conditions yields vs his scrap condition.

MANY folks out there buy from ebay crap scrap based only on what the seller told them, this calculator is meant to be used as an objective third party to help (not decide) buyers and sellers with their decisions. 

After all said and done, why don't you at least give a courtesy to try and check the calculator before jumping the gun and say that it "may" be accurate, no one is forcing you to do so, but i think I'm here long enough to earn that bit of trust.

I have done a few deals with forum members and i think that i can confidently say that they will be happy dealing with me again.

No hard feeling, just don't like being accused of something that is not true.
Sam


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't use calculators either, but I know that some like them and some actually need them. I tested Samuel's calculator and it worked great. It gave the answer in gold content and in dollars. It might be good, though, to indicate on the web page that this is only for new items - those that have experienced zero wear.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a photo with an example of a hidden spring like wire core that is common in gold filled eyeglasses:

A close up of the in tact arm showing the banding wrapping:








and 






The photos above clearly shows that the entire mass of these types of frames is not gold filled. The external banding is the only portion of the spring portion that is gold filled, the core is stainless or brass in some frames.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 1, 2011)

The sellers don't consider that at all,they just want top dollar for their gold filled,most actually want more than top dollar.

I haven't processed any of my gold filled yet.Thanks for showing the spring/core Steve,that is something everybody needs to think about when buying glasses.Were these modern frames or older ones?

Jim


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 1, 2011)

yes.

An article about gold filled types, and what to be aware of when buying/selling in in the making and will be attached to the calculator.
i just thought that sharing only the calculator at the moment with sail4too2003 may help him a bit.


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 1, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> The photos above clearly shows that the entire mass of these types of frames is not gold filled. The external banding is the only portion of the spring portion that is gold filled, the core is stainless or brass in some frames.
> 
> Steve



This is exactly what I was trying to explain here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=8500&start=20

The arm in lazersteve's picture is in excellent condition. Like new. Usually the arms have that green gook under the braiding similar to that which you would find under gf watchband caps. Taking the braiding off of the arms if very time consuming. Another consideration to take into account when buying glass frames in bulk.


----------



## Oz (Jan 1, 2011)

Well Sam, I did not know it was your website or calculator as you did not identify it as such, you only provided a link. I have no reason to think you have or would do something unethical. Yours seems fine with the calculations I tried. You may wish to have a disclaimer explaining wear as well as legal under karating. 

Please remember I was speaking in general about trusting online calculators. I would imagine that you would use the same caution in using another online calculator.


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 14, 2011)

Oz said:


> Please remember I was speaking in general about trusting online calculators. I would imagine that you would use the same caution in using another online calculator.



I agree.

Added further Disclaimer to each of my Calculators.
They can be found here along with Kitco latest metals prices:
- Gold plating calculator
- Gold filled calculator
- Karat gold calculator


----------

